# I need a cupboard plan and construction scheme



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2012)

My playroom has changed the past two weeks and I need a mobile cupboard in the corner.

Not heavy, on castors and with a door to enclose all those bits I have, needs shelves as well.

dimensions 700mm wide, x 690 deep and 750 high.

Got anything to offer please?


----------



## Mark A (11 Jul 2012)

By playroom I thought you meant the workshop!


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2012)

I have had a plan posted email as follows from an old ukworkshop friend, Dave Richards. This I found very rewarding and pleasing to receive. 






This sort of woodwork I have not done for many years so I cannot claim experience in the technique of construction, therefore if anyone would like to put a working plan which could be described as modern knockdown make up, I am interested. (Dont want to go for dovetails and victorian type construction. Would be happy with man made boards.

Edit. three shelves (levels) required.


----------



## MickCheese (11 Jul 2012)

Assuming you intend to paint it then can I suggest MDF, biscuits, screws and glue.

Cut the parts for a box, make a face frame, doors could be 6mm MDF with 6mm planted on rails and styles.

Then a top.

Shelves also MDF and just biscuited, screwed and glued, no fancy joinery.

No need for biscuits really but they do hold things in place while screwing and gluing

Mick


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2012)

Sounds something like I have in mind but have not got a biscuit cutter, I do have the triton biscuit accessory but not suitable for edge/end joints.

Perhaps I could lay panels into rebated batten posts?

.


----------



## MickCheese (11 Jul 2012)

You really don't need biscuits. Just be careful when positioning the boards and drilling pilot holes. A couple of clamps and a baton to hold the boards in place will be fine.

I have just been doing something similar and had forgotten just how heavy an 8X4 sheet of 18mm MDF was. By the forth one from the hallway to the garden for cutting I had stretched my arms by at least a foot.  

Mick


----------



## mailee (11 Jul 2012)

You could always use dowels in place of biscuits if you have a jig. Failing that how about a biscuit cutting router bit? Easy to rout a biscuit slot in the edges. Then just make a 90degree jig to clamp to the other panel to rout a slot in the face. HTH. :wink:


----------

